# TC Renegade For Sale



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

54 cal. Thompson Center Renegade up for sale. Asking $275. I'm getting into archery a bit and need to sell this rifle to get the equipment I need for that.
Less than 100 rounds shot through it.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Say it isn't so, surly you can find money elsewhere? I am sure that you have other muzzle loaders but the Renegade is soooooo sweet and you can't find .54's anymore. 

I doubt that I would sell mine for that price.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, it's so. I have my original Renegade for rendezvous and hunting. I bought this one so I could use the original just for rendezvous, but when I sent it in for TC to look at the burnt out barrel, they changed it to a newer version. Now both rifles have the same barrel and neither will shoot the conical bullets I like. They will both shoot roundballs and sabots, but I'm really not into the plastic stuff. So, why keep both? I will use my other one for the stuff I like to do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My Renegade loves to shoot patched round balls but I have also found that it likes the TC 430 grain maxi-ball and will shoot them under 3" at 100 yards. I haven't tried any others.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sold!


----------

